# where to go from here??:(



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi ladies me and my dh had our follow up apppointment yesterday after our 3rd failed ivf treatment! What they told me devastated us and I don't know where to go from here! They said with my low amh levels (0.81) and I'm only 33 that my egg quality is too poor so ill never be able to have my own children!! I'm gutted I just keep thinking why me? What could I have done? The consultant said its always been this way I was born like it like my eyes being blue, can't change it! 
She said our only option is egg donor or adoption! My sister and close friends have offered to be our donors I just don't know what to do? I just feel like I'm not a proper women and my body doesn't work properly.


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Ps does anyone know what clinics in london do known egg donors??x thank you x


----------



## SSC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Kirsty

I dont know much about this but I wanted to say I am sorry you had such sad news. Which clinic are you at? Would it be worth a second opinion?

Did they not pick up on this when you went through the first 3 IVF cycles?

I wish you all the luck in the world. Stay positive X


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Kirsty

I'm so sorry for your failed cycles and for the news you received  

What I don't understand is why your consultant has let you go through three cycles before telling you that 'you were born like this', if that was the case, they will have known this from the start so why on earth have they let you go through so much heartache?

I agree with SSC, I would maybe get a second opinion before venturing into the next step!

I'm sorry I can't help you with the london clinics question!

Wishing you the best of luck


----------

